

Revise an Email so People Will Actually Read It - darwinw
http://lifehacker.com/5214861/revise-an-email-so-people-will-actually-read-it

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A link to the original was posted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=562447>

This article specifically quotes the first point:

    
    
      > Delete redundancies. Say it once. That's enough.
      > If you're repetitive, the reader will stop reading
      > and start skimming. (Like you probably just did.)
    

As I said in that first submission, I stopped reading at this point because
it's blatently wrong. Intelligent geeks hate things repeated, but I've found
that in the business world if you don't say something at least 6 times it
won't get heard.

Know your audience. Decide whether repetition is required. Don't follow overly
broad advice blindly.

